# GFO from Goreef?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Anybody had chance to use it?"

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I have. Can't say I noticed a difference from regular BRS. I have never dished out the extra $$$ for "super" GFO from BRS.

What are you working on Greg????


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

fesso clown said:


> I have. Can't say I noticed a difference from regular BRS. I have never dished out the extra $$$ for "super" GFO from BRS.


Speaking of which......how does the price compare between the BRS GFO vs the goreef GFO and say Rowaphos? I need to get more, and am wondering if there is a cost benefit vs performance between the 3. 5 litres of Rowaphos is about 170.00 CAN, but I can't get a sense of how that compares with the other brands.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> I have. Can't say I noticed a difference from regular BRS. I have never dished out the extra $$$ for "super" GFO from BRS.
> 
> What are you working on Greg????


Thanks Jeff. probably for time being will make 48x18x15 or 60 x12 x15 - All In One tank with overflow box on the left. Seen some designs. Unfortunately every small piece of equipment was sold or gifted, since was planning to move, etc. WTF 
My big project going nowhere as result of the unexpected requirement to the floor on the ground level. Should dig all existing concrete out and make probably 1- 2 feet of new concrete floor for the very big tank and also price tag is running out of reasonable value.



Crayon said:


> Speaking of which......how does the price compare between the BRS GFO vs the goreef GFO and say Rowaphos? I need to get more, and am wondering if there is a cost benefit vs performance between the 3. 5 litres of Rowaphos is about 170.00 CAN, but I can't get a sense of how that compares with the other brands.


I think there are different level of phosphate absorbance and ability do not leak it back to the water

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

AIO?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> AIO?


just for time being, until I figure out new directions. 
for now I spent 4 month getting designs for a 25'x10'x8' tank and looks like it will not work out. we made final decision to stay in this house and I will make my self busy with AIO, assuming all "New" equipment available should be good. Like NUVO tanks. I do not want again to drill floors, walls to make sump design.(no sump under tank) Probably will do it under the tank, but will start with AIO and having hole drilled for the future sump

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I am going to say it to you because you said it to me (and you were right) 
Just do an under tank sump for now, even a small one for skimmer and heater. You will be happier and save money not to mention "disgusting" HOB equipment.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
+1
Too true .
-


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fesso clown said:


> I am going to say it to you because you said it to me (and you were right)
> Just do an under tank sump for now, even a small one for skimmer and heater. You will be happier and save money not to mention "disgusting" HOB equipment.


you are right - they will be preparedness for the sump. tank and stand will be drilled and line will be to the sump but I want to try AIO, because this tank will probably go to daughter's condo later. 
All my sumps had just skimmer, and reactors (no rocks, sand, etc) and additional water for sure
There will be no HOB equipment in my tank. . In my case cover will be higher than new Euro-braced tank.
here is the cover just for example just for example
http://img-2013.tapatalk.com/d/13/05/03/qa5ema5a.jpg

I am planning to have these and they will not be visible with the cover and worse case scenario, I can use them in the sump if needed

http://www.marinedepot.com/Innovati...rs-Innovative_Marine-0I10453-FIPSISNW-vi.html
http://www.marinedepot.com/Innovati...rs-Innovative_Marine-0I10410-FIFRISPR-vi.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

sig said:


> There will be no HOB equipment in my tank. . In my case cover will be higher than new Euro-braced tank.
> here is the cover just for example just for example
> http://img-2013.tapatalk.com/d/13/05/03/qa5ema5a.jpg


I like that shroud around the back chamber Sig, keeps things nice and presentable


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fury165 said:


> I like that shroud around the back chamber Sig, keeps things nice and presentable


Thank you, but looks like will go with regular design. Can not find reasonable good skimmers for 65g , which will sit in the back section. All others will be above tank level for ~ 8-10"

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

